# Has anyone heard of Pinnacle bakeware?



## purselamplady (Oct 10, 2007)

My grocery store has this stuff.  It's cast aluminum with non-stick coating.  It comes in all kinds of different sizes - 1 -3 quart casserole dishes, 8x8 and 9x13 baking pans, ramekins and they also have a couple frypans.  They come in red, blue, green, yellow, and black.  I need to replace my old corningware and another pyrex casserole dish and I'm going to get at least one of the casserole pans.

I couldn't find a website to order more if my store doesn't keep it in stock very long.  Amazon has the frypans but not the bakeware.  Has anyone else heard of it?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry, PLL, I haven't heard of the cookware.  I'm always on the lookout for what's being sold in my area markets, but I haven't seen this product here.

Although, I would tend to stick with what's known and has some sort of guarantee that can stand up.


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Pinnacle Cookware and Bakeware is made by Guangdong Sunrise Houseware Corp. in China. Their main page offers carbon steel bakeware and cast aluminum cookware. You might want to double check the store where you saw these since they may have mixed the two products together. Either that, or Sunrise has recently started offering cast aluminum bakeware, but I can’t find a reference to that offering.

Nordic Ware offers inexpensive cast aluminum bakeware.


----------



## purselamplady (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, Keltin, I can't read anything on that site.  It's all in Chinese!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2007)

purselamplady said:


> Unfortunately, Keltin, I can't read anything on that site.  It's all in Chinese!



If you click on the British flag in the upper right corner, you get an English translation of the site. HTH.


----------



## haycorn1 (Dec 25, 2007)

www heritagemint com

Put dots in where I have spaces.  The forum won't let me post URLs until I have more posts under my belt, apparently.  

My sister bought a Pinnacle pan from her local Hy-Vee as a gift for our mom (we have been looking for a glass, nonstick coated pan for months).  This is the address from the label.  I don't know if it's the same one you're looking for, but it sounds similar.  Thought I'd lend a hand since we spent so much time searching.


----------

